# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Kolam berbusa

## ZivitzKoi

Dear om om dan suhu koi's.. Apa sebab kolam berbusa yah.. Dan treatment apa yg perlu dilakukan? Need help shorterm.. Thanks

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

hallo om,  sebaiknya cukup air saja,  obat2an baru diperlukan kalau ada indikasi sakit, stress dll.  

obat2an terus kadang menutupi kenyataan bahwa ada yg salah dikolam / proses karantina dll   

yg baik ada yg dirasa kurang ya diperbaiki

salam  kenal

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

